# Speedfan Temp3 Really High?



## senorhong (Sep 5, 2010)

I just finished building my computer and checked speedfan and noticed Temp3 was 72c -78c what is this exactly? is it just a bug from the program or is there something thats really heating up inside?


----------



## AltecV1 (Sep 5, 2010)

a quick search and aparantly its a bug in the program,it tries to read a temp sensor that isnt there and gives you a random number
"*Speedfan tried to interupt a temp sensor that isnt there. I have a sensor that reads 535C. I think I'd know if that sensor was reading that temp properly*"


----------



## senorhong (Sep 5, 2010)

sorry im a noob at this whats vrm Lol


----------



## rockit00 (Sep 5, 2010)

Not sure about your hardware configuration, but IT8718f is a Super IO sensor that sometimes shows erroneous temps. Its use is from pre Netburst days!


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 5, 2010)

senorhong fill up your system specs and make sure they are visible to us.


----------



## DaveK (Sep 5, 2010)

de.das.dude said:


> senorhong fill up your system specs and make sure they are visible to us.



There's no point now as it's a known issue, I get temp reads like that with Speedfan at idle on a freezing cold night with my window open. It's actually a pretty crap piece of software if you ask me. The only good it did was turn down the speed of my stock Intel fan which wasn't even that loud.


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 5, 2010)

DaveK said:


> There's no point now as it's a known issue, I get temp reads like that with Speedfan at idle on a freezing cold night with my window open. It's actually a pretty crap piece of software if you ask me. The only good it did was turn down the speed of my stock Intel fan which wasn't even that loud.



still. if you are on TPU your specs should be known to us. for future use.


----------



## rockit00 (Sep 5, 2010)

Speedfan is good software. Hardware varies and some sensors are not connected to anything and produce erroneous readings. Just reconfigure speedfan to eliminate those pesky (-32C or 120C) readings.


----------



## OneMoar (Sep 6, 2010)

I get the same fking sensor on my machine
reads 80-95c @ maximum load in a 82f room and idles at 60-70c ( something near the cpu as moar cpu fan speed = lower temps)
but mine is TIMPIN2
no idea what it is, (gagabyte says its the north-bridge and its rated to 100c) but I think there tech support guys are either mistaken or idiots reading from a manual ( placed a fan on the north-bridge  did nothing ) 
 if the system is stable ignore it


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 6, 2010)

rockit00 said:


> Speedfan is good software. Hardware varies and some sensors are not connected to anything and produce erroneous readings. Just reconfigure speedfan to eliminate those pesky (-32C or 120C) readings.



hey your avatar is that two year old kid that just quit smoking. more on this at http://www.generalnonsense.net/


----------



## rockit00 (Sep 20, 2010)

Hey, don't be fooled by that copy-cat! He is a quitter. rockit00 is the original gangsta', I will never quit.


----------



## Melvis (Sep 20, 2010)

Ive been using speedfan for many yrs and temp 3 is ALWAYS been wrong, always shows a high temp in every set up ive built, i would just ignore it all together. What you want to look at is temp 2 mainly for CPU, sometimes its temp1, but i have noticed it is temp 2 for 99% of AMD systems i build. And also core temp, but its always less then temp 2 so its best going by the higher temp.


----------



## rockit00 (Sep 20, 2010)

There was a very good Speedfan Tutorial thread at the uAbit forums before they went under. If you go into configuration and double click on a value, (AUX or Temp3 or whatever) you can then type in your own value. I changed my Temp1, Temp2, and Temp3 to PWM for my motherboard. You can also configure offsets for your temperature readings and a lot of other stuff if you know how to configure Speedfan properly.


----------



## caleb (Sep 20, 2010)

Friendly Warning : messing with speedfan without knowing what you are doing ( experimenting ) combined with hardware that is sometimes NOT idiot proof may damage your computer. 
Be sure to read SpeedFan doc's and forum's carefully before you "experiment"


----------

